
Ask HN: Why is there no buzz about Kensho? - v3gas
I&#x27;ve read several interesting articles about Kensho,
 e.g https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;02&#x2F;28&#x2F;magazine&#x2F;the-robots-are-coming-for-wall-street.html.<p>Fortune has deemed Kensho as one of the top 5 most interesting Fintech companies. Yet every time a link has been submitted here there has been almost no activity.<p>They seem to be doing some interesting work, replacing a lot of the researchers on Wall Street.<p>Any thoughts? Anyone here work there?
======
lucozade
Hard to get excited about puff pieces. If they released some detailed info
about their tech (seems unlikely) then that would probably draw some interest
here.

I'd also take the "replacing a lot of researchers" with a pinch of salt. It's
currently very wise to sell tech to Wall Street as a cost saver in addition to
being a revenue generator. Flogging nebulous headcount reductions in N years
where N is greater than the budget cycle is not exactly a novel technique.

As this article was written 18 months ago, I'd expect to be seeing significant
reductions by now if their predictions are accurate. Unless Kensho is claiming
credit for Brexit, the evidence seems to be lacking.

------
whvv
Hi! Happy to answer any questions. We are also starting to ramp up our public
technology presence by contributing more of our tools to open source and
starting an engineering blog.
[https://blog.kensho.com/latest](https://blog.kensho.com/latest)

Stay tuned for more updates over the summer.

Additionally, Kensho recently closed a $50m Series B from a consortium of the
six largest global banks, as well as Google. We are growing rapidly (in
Harvard Square, NYC and DC) and are looking for exceptional engineers to
complete our team.

www.kensho.com/careers

------
JPLeRouzic
Maybe because --at the moment-- automatizing jobs is only profitable for very
costly jobs, like those of traders.

Or maybe because companies are worry of those "glitches" that we see in
financial industry (like yesterday) where hundreds of billions may disappear
in a fraction of second.

Or maybe because it is easy to replace an employee that does not fit the job,
but it is very difficult and costly to quickly find an alternative to a subpar
automatized process costing hundred of millions.

------
miguelrochefort
\- What they're doing is the norm.

\- Nobody knows about Kensho.

